# Intel i7 2600 for 30k ?



## Prajyot (Sep 11, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: Mostly use for internet, Web development, movies and some time photoshop 

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: No

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs 30,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows xp, windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB max.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: Resolution - 1280x1024. I have HP Vs17x

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?
A: 3

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: NOPE

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: YES.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor ( I got HP xs17x )
UPS
Speakers
Graphics Card ( I got nVidia geForce 8500GT)
Keyboard and mouse

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Pune, No

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Looking for Intel​


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 12, 2011)

For the needs you mentioned i7 2600k is big a Overkill. So dont burn the money on it.

* Intel i5-2400 @ 9k
* Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5k
* Samsung 1TB @ 2.9k
* Corsair Value RAM 4GB @ 1.2k
* FSP SAGA-II 500W @ 2k
* Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
* GPU: AMD HD 6670 1B DDR5 @ 5.2k
=26 K

If You want OC then 2500K+ Z68 will shoot the budget above 30k by a couple of thousand.

Also at 17" Monitor that GFX will run all the games at maxed out Setts without breaking a sweat. (Added advantage)


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tech_Wiz,
from where did you get a 1TB HDD for 1.9k???
And the OP here is not talking about i7-2600k but only i7-2600 i.e the non 'k' one.

OP,
for 30k let me see:
* CPU: Intel i7-2600 -- 14k
* MoBo: Intel DH67BL-B3 -- 5k
* RAM: Corsair Value 4GB DDR3 -- 1.2k
* HDD: Seagate 7200.12 1TB -- 2.7k
* ODD: Asus 24x DVD-RW -- 1k
* PSU: Corsair GS-600 -- 3.8k
* CASE: CoolerMaster Elite 430 -- 2.5k
Total ------ 30.2k

This PSU will allow you for future upgrades like a high-end PSU and other addons. 
Else you can consider Corsair CX-500v2 at 3k and use the remaining 0.8k and go for better cabinet.

But for your needs 'Tech_Wiz's config is perfect. And really there is no point in spending more money for what you dont need i.e an i7.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 12, 2011)

i don't want to upgrade my config for 4-6 years that's why i asked for i7

i have problem with Seagate 1TB HDD, i have replaced 3 HDD's in 1 year  

well i am thinking to replace hole pc, which monitor i should buy? also looking for wireless keyboard and mouse budget 15k


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 12, 2011)

my pc will be online for 24h or may be more, so i need any cooler?

i need some strong PSU, don;t know may be electricity problem in my area or else, i have to change PSU in every year, currently using iBall and it burned yesterday night 

what is difference between i7 2600K and normal 2600?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 12, 2011)

why dont you get a ups? 

my suggestion -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1200
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|31400
and if you want you may add a good mid range card later for gaming. 

even this will do good -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|5700
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1200
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|26400


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 12, 2011)

@Saswat23 - He said i7 2600 and also said He wants to OC thats Why I posted with 2600K Comment. 

And 1 Tb HDD is at 2.9k Typo error. Corrected it.

i7 2600k is having Unlocked Multiplier = Beast in OCing and Easy
i7 2600 = No OC.

Also only difference in i7 and i5 is Hyper-threading and from what your needs say You dont need it.

Intex, iBall, FronTech etc PSU are recommended for buying in Diwali Seasons only as they will burn Up Quick and Take your PC with them with a Bang. 
Bottom Line - They are CRAP and dont Buy them EVER.
Not to mention good old bomb named CM Extreme Series. 

Recommended PSU includes Brands Like Antec, Cosair, FSP, Glaciar Tech etc.  

By Cooler if you mean CPU Cooler then NO. You dont need it unless you OC. But you will need a couple of Good Case Fans to keep your Cabby Cool though.

Also within 15K Full PC Upgrade with Monitor wont get you a decent system as Good HD Monitor itself will cost near 7K leaving only 8k for entire stuff.

Better wait and save to get that budget upto 25k and buy a good AMD Quad with a nice gfx and PSU+ Monitor


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 12, 2011)

@Tech_Wiz i already got APC UPS. 
monitor is optional, ready to spend more if it really worth of it


----------



## Cilus (Sep 12, 2011)

^^ It is very difficult for us to suggest a config unless we know what components you're ready to update. Update the template of yours with all the requirements including the monitor and provide the maximum budget you can spend for a worthy upgrade.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 12, 2011)

Prajyot,for your kind of job i7 will be overkill even i5 and you are going to run  this PC 24x7 so buying i7 is not a option for you it will cost you more and will consume handsome amount of energy.

my suggestion are 
AMD A8 3850-7000(100w TDP)less heat generation, saves electricity better graphics,quad core
Gigabyte A75M-UD2H -4300
DVD Writer LG 22X SATA DVD writer-675
Gskill Ripjaws 4gbx1-1700
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 SATA HDD-2700
Case	NZXT GAMMA-2000
FSP SAGA II 500w-2100
Microsoft wireless 800 desktop mouse and keyboard combo-1000
total:21475


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ It is very difficult for us to suggest a config unless we know what components you're ready to update. Update the template of yours with all the requirements including the monitor and provide the maximum budget you can spend for a worthy upgrade.



Ok leave about monitor and other upgrade.  Please suggest me best Intel option as per #1 post


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Tech_Wiz,
> from where did you get a 1TB HDD for 1.9k???
> And the OP here is not talking about i7-2600k but only i7-2600 i.e the non 'k' one.
> 
> ...



Well, what's the use of i7-2600 & H67 mobo? 
I think OP is wasting his/her money on i7-2600 in this budget, as components bought in this budget will not be able to use the power of i7-2600, so its kinda waste.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 13, 2011)

@ OP Just delete the Stuff you dont want to upgrade from my Post (#2) and be happy. i5 2400 is more than enough for your entire needs.

With Money left you can have choice to upgrade other components.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 for Jaz's config.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 14, 2011)

I am web developer,  so there will be many changes in application which is help me in my field. according to this i need such system who can handle feature application easily at lease for next 4-5 years

As per Tech_Wiz post #2


* Intel i5-2400 @ 9k
* Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5k
* Samsung 1TB @ 2.9k
* Corsair Value RAM 4GB @ 1.2k
* FSP SAGA-II 500W @ 2k
* Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
* GPU: AMD HD 6670 1B DDR5 @ 5.2ki don't need graphics card at this moment so i can use renaming funds in good processor or mobo 

As per Jaskanwar Singh post #6 


Intel Core i5 2400
Asus P8H61-M LE B3
RAM	Gskill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)
HDD	WDC Blue 500GB
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	
PSU	Corsair GS600
Case	NZXT GAMMA
Monitor	Benq G2220HD
UPS	Intex 1KVAif i remove monitor and UPS so i got more funds and how about Asus P8H67M-EVO

any update?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> if i remove monitor and UPS so i got more funds and how about Asus P8H67M-EVO



Asus P8H67 is good motherboard. But why do you want to remove UPS?


----------



## jagdish (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes d6bmg,OP is really wasting money He don't need this much powerful rig for developing web application  even a Pentium 4 can do it so he must understand this. Projyot no offense just open your mind and eyes think what are your requirement and what you need to purchase. if you run a Ferrari with beetle engine will it become a Ferrari?? it is same with i7 processor and Intel DH67BL-B3 motherboard.
Using PC without UPS is very bad idea.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 14, 2011)

For OPs requirement even a Phenom X4 will do more than enough tbh


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 15, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> I am web developer,  so there will be many changes in application which is help me in my field. according to this i need such system who can handle feature application easily at lease for next 4-5 years
> 
> As per Tech_Wiz post #2
> 
> ...



why remove ups and monitor?
that mobo is sufficient.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 15, 2011)

Then let him decide what he want to buy and what not prajot go for what ever you want.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

jagdish said:


> Yes d6bmg,OP is really wasting money He don't need this much powerful rig for developing web application  even a Pentium 4 can do it so he must understand this. Projyot no offense just open your mind and eyes think what are your requirement and what you need to purchase. if you run a Ferrari with beetle engine will it become a Ferrari?? it is same with i7 processor and Intel DH67BL-B3 motherboard.
> Using PC without UPS is very bad idea.



Seconded this. It is not to hurt OP's feeling about this forum, but web-developing can be done smoothly even on a dual core processor. i3,i5 or i7 SB processors overkill it.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't understand what you are saying d6bmg?


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 15, 2011)

i am just trying to get future proof pc, currently using dual core, too much fan sound and it need too much electricity


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 16, 2011)

If Power consumption is critical then go with i3 2100 = 65W TDP. Its more than enough for the needs specified and also powerful enough to run almost everything in decent speed.

Couple that with a H67 Mobo and you are good to go.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

jagdish said:


> I don't understand what you are saying d6bmg?



I meant to say these points:

1. I've supported your post.
2. While supporting your post I thought that OP might think we are a bunch of idiots who are giving him suggestion about comparatively low end processor. So I used the the phrase: 'It is not to hurt OP's feeling about this forum'. 
That's all.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 19, 2011)

i got following price from DCC Pune



Processor - Intel i5-2400 @ 10,200
Motherboard - Asus P8H67M-EVO @ 13,500
DVD - HP DVD-RW @ 950
HDD - Seagate 500GB  @ 2100
RAM - Corsair VENGEANCE 4GB  @ 2500
SMPS - FSP SAGAII 500W  @ 4000
Cabinet - Cooler Master 430 or Cooler Master 431  @ 3300


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2011)

Each of componet, specially the CPU and motherboard is extremely overpriced. Don't buy from them. The price of 2400 in most of the Online shops are just above 9K and street price in Bangalore, Mumbai and Kolkata are below 9K. At a price of the H67 mobo, you can get a high end Gigabyte/Asus/MSI Z68 based motherboard. MSI Z68A-GD80, one of the best boards from MSI will cost youaround 13.5K.
Vengenace 4GB modules are available as low as 1.7K. FSP SAGA II 500W is available @ 2.2K. So simply ditch that shop first.

And D6mg, Web developement does not mean creating some static HTML files of college product, it needs a lots of resource, a quad core processor is highly recommended here. Install Visual Studio 2008, Oracle Server n Client in a dual core processor and you can find how slow your system is performing.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 19, 2011)

from same shop 


Processor - Intel I5 2500 @ 10,800
Motherboard - Intel DH67VR @ 5500
Motherboard - Intel DH67BL @ 5500
HDD - Seagate 7200.12 1TB Sata @ 2950
SMPS - Corsair GS600 @ 6000


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2011)

I am from Pune also. Do NOT buy from these guys as the items are always overpriced by 10% Approx. Rather Get it shipped from Mumbai Online Stores and Assemble self like I do.


----------



## vwad (Sep 19, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> i got following price from DCC Pune
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am from Pune too, all those DCC branches in Pune overprice like hell, especially DCC Deccan branch is the worst place to buy stuff.  Buy online and assemble. Plus 1 for Tech_Wiz  BTW did you visit the shop or asked on phone ?


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 19, 2011)

i asked over phone. 
which site is good for online buying? what about "Sujata computers" shop


----------



## vwad (Sep 19, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> i asked over phone.
> which site is good for online buying? what about "Sujata computers" shop



Bought My AverMedia PCI Super 009 TV Tuner from Sujata at Rs. 1350 on 17/03/2011


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> from same shop
> 
> 
> Processor - Intel I5 2500 @ 10,800
> ...



Again they are overpriced. Like GS600 is avilible at 4000/- but they are quoting 6000/-


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2011)

You can get 
core i5 2500k for 10,600 from Baba Computers
Asus Z68 V-Pro for 13,900 from Gigabyte Computers
1TB HDD @ 2700 from any shop
Better get RAM from PrimeABGB or other outlet. 8GB @3.5k


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> You can get
> core i5 2500k for 10,600 from Baba Computers
> Asus Z68 V-Pro for 13,900 from Gigabyte Computers
> 1TB HDD @ 2700 from any shop
> Better get RAM from PrimeABGB or other outlet. 8GB @3.5k



can u address me above shops?


----------



## vwad (Sep 19, 2011)

baba computers is on tilak road near chiman baug / Maharashtra mandal / Cosmos Bank


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 19, 2011)

which one is best of best mobo for 2400 under 7k? lots of confusing 
what about replacement policy if i buy online? total noob for assemble


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> You can get
> 
> Asus Z68 V-Pro for 13,900 from Gigabyte Computers



Just for fun: Asus mobo from a shop named 'Gigabyte'??


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 20, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> which one is best of best mobo for 2400 under 7k? lots of confusing
> what about replacement policy if i buy online? total noob for assemble



any update? i have to buy asap


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

For i5 2400, you should opt for a H67 chipset based motherboard and there is no point to spend 7K on a H67 chipset motherboard. There are couple of boards from ASUS and MSI with full solid capacitor design, superb heatsink etc. But in most of the reviews, like in Toms Hardware, those features are called useless as Overclocking is not possible H67 chipset and for that reason those high end componets, high quality heatsink etc are actually useless in real life.

So my suggestion is Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For i5 2400, you should opt for a H67 chipset based motherboard and there is no point to spend 7K on a H67 chipset motherboard. There are couple of boards from ASUS and MSI with full solid capacitor design, superb heatsink etc. But in most of the reviews, like in Toms Hardware, those features are called useless as Overclocking is not possible H67 chipset and for that reason those high end componets, high quality heatsink etc are actually useless in real life.
> 
> So my suggestion is Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K.



same applies for i5 2500 too?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Sort answer: yes.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 20, 2011)

i like CM 690 II Advanced cabinet how it is


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 26, 2011)

how about



intel core i5 2400 @9900
Asus p8h 67m-evo @9100
4gb corsair 1333mhz @1700
dvd writer asus sata @1050
Smps corsair 650tx @5900
Hdd seg 1tb sata @3000
Cabi cooler master inforser @6200
Assemble Charges @500Above prices including all Tax

i am thinking to get CM 430 or CM 431
What about PSU? corsair 650tx is rock solid?


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 26, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> i don't want to upgrade my config for 4-6 years that's why i asked for i7


you dont need a i7 to be future proof.


Prajyot said:


> my pc will be online for 24h or may be more, so i need any cooler?
> 
> i need some strong PSU, don;t know may be electricity problem in my area or else, i have to change PSU in every year, currently using iBall and it burned yesterday night


get a cooler master hyper 212+



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why dont you get a ups?
> 
> my suggestion -
> 
> ...


that psu is absolute overkill. that rig wont even use half of its rated power at full load.
a vx450 will be a cheaper choice by almost 1k rupees



Prajyot said:


> I am web developer,  so there will be many changes in application which is help me in my field. according to this i need such system who can handle feature application easily at lease for next 4-5 years


if you are a web developer, you dont need too much computing power, even a mid end i3 will be enough. for graphics requirement, get a good gpu, it'll last long.



Prajyot said:


> i am just trying to get future proof pc, currently using dual core, too much fan sound and it need too much electricity


is fan sound an irritation, get a good quality cpu cooler with large, slower fans, more efficient.
if you need power saving, go for AMD llano



Prajyot said:


> i got following price from DCC Pune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god, this is a highway robbery. someone toss these guys a molotov cocktail



Prajyot said:


> i like CM 690 II Advanced cabinet how it is


buddy, get your other components in order first 
spend the rest of the money on cabinet, then ^_^


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 26, 2011)

^ thanks for your words but i have finalized from post  #44
Let me know about prices, PSU and cabi


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 27, 2011)

you are wasting money on the 650tx. are you planning to get a high end gaming card in the future? or do you want to overclock a lot?

if yes, then by all means go for the tx650. if not, get a cheaper psu. you will save 2-3k.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 27, 2011)

How much power it need for


intel core i5 2400
Asus p8h 67m-evo
4gb corsair 1333mhz
dvd writer asus sata
Hdd seg 1tb sata
Hdd2 320Gb sata
6x 120mm fans
NVidea 8500GT 512Mb DDR2 Graphics Card
I need high quality PSU


----------



## S_V (Sep 27, 2011)

*Guys.... I saw few posts recommending Intel DH67BL.

With personal experience I am telling this Board is JUNK.. Lots of lots of Headaches especially with VIDEO playing... This Board is one of the worst Board i have seen recently.... Stay away from this Board infact from INTEL BOARDs when buying SB chips...*



doomgiver said:


> you are wasting money on the 650tx. are you planning to get a high end gaming card in the future? or do you want to overclock a lot?
> 
> if yes, then by all means go for the tx650. if not, get a cheaper psu. you will save 2-3k.



Spending for Higher Quality PSU is always good thing. It might be handy when upgrading or adding components. And PSU is one thing which we don't want to Buy every time you go to system upgrade. Also quality products from Corsair do have good warranty period to get them replace if any problems arise..


@Prajyot
For that config..you just need Good quality PSU of 450 watts... Infact it's more than enough too.... you can go for Corsair or Antec or Seasonic or FSP ... I prefer Corsair or Antec..


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 27, 2011)

@S_V
Thanks which PSU will be good i mean series like TX, GS etc...


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 27, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> How much power it need for
> 
> 
> intel core i5 2400
> ...





S_V said:


> Spending for Higher Quality PSU is always good thing. It might be handy when upgrading or adding components. And PSU is one thing which we don't want to Buy every time you go to system upgrade. Also quality products from Corsair do have good warranty period to get them replace if any problems arise..


but a gs600 for a i5 and a 8500gt?? overkill. only get that if you plan to OC or get a high end gpu. else a VX450 will suffice. its even rated for 500W (corsair actually put a 450W sticker on a 500W unit, these guys are awesome!)


----------



## S_V (Sep 27, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> @S_V
> Thanks which PSU will be good i mean series like TX, GS etc...



Both are good performers but TX is little better.. you can get it if you don't have budget problem right now.... If not just like "doomgiver" said ,get VX450 for now. it will serve very well till mid end graphics Card. Vx450 is True good performer.


----------

